# The inspiring story of George Karl



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS- -- There is so much that happened this week in the NBA that is worthy of a column, or two. And I know you simply cannot help yourselves; you can't get enough about LeBron, D-Wade and Bosh joining forces. (Does Bosh understand that is he not going to be Batman on South Beach? He's not even going to be Robin - maybe he's Commissioner Gordon?)
> 
> It was a seismic change to be sure, and they may write books about how everyone behaved this week, from superstar players, to agents, to managers and publicists, to jilted owners. Not many will come out well.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/features/david_aldridge/07/12/0712.tip/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------

